# Maiden Voyage On The Bandera



## mikey (Jun 28, 2009)

This will be my 1st smoke on the newly acquired Bandera. Doing up 3 racks of spares, a tri-tip, chicken thighs and some peeled red potatos. Using lump for the heat base, and using red oak. No pics of the spuds. We've all seen pics of peeled spuds, haven't we?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks good so far.


----------



## rodc (Jun 28, 2009)

I can see that I used WAY too much rub on my first rack I did today, cheers for the pictures.


----------



## rickw (Jun 28, 2009)

Most likely not, I pile it on.

 Nice looking grub Mikey. Get some pics of the smoker doing it's thing too.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 28, 2009)

I wouldnt say that. Mikey just has a soft stomach.


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 28, 2009)

It really matters how it tastes.  If your smoke was good, then the amount of rub was fine..........


----------



## mikey (Jun 28, 2009)

Here ya go, Rick


----------



## rickw (Jun 28, 2009)

Some nice tbs there Mikey........points for you.


----------



## mikey (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Rick. This smoker is definately a new learning curve for me. The proof will be in the puddin' (the goodies inside).  It's a bit more work, but the fun factor is higher.


----------



## rickw (Jun 28, 2009)

I hear ya on the learning curve Mikey. I went from a uds to an offset.  While the uds is super simple and the offset is quite a bit more involved I'm liking the offset more and more every time I use it. 

 It helps your new smoker is a quality unit too.


----------



## mikey (Jun 28, 2009)

I hear ya on the quality unit. Got it figured out that when the temp drops to 225, throw another log on the fire. Seems to work just fine.


----------



## rickw (Jun 28, 2009)

About the same as the Horizon, nice!


----------



## billbo (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats on the new smoker Mikey! Nothing like a new toy!


----------



## mikey (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Billbo. It's been an interesting day so far, but it's not over yet.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice!  Glad to see you're using it.  Keep the qview coming.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 29, 2009)

Mikey,  That's looks like a quality built toy you got there.  Looking forward to the final views.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like a good ol' time there, Mikey! Keep 'em coming! You got me thinking about my plans for the 4th, dude....slurp, slurp! Heh-heh!

I'll be looking for the rest of it later.

Thanks for sharing!

Eric


----------



## mikey (Jun 29, 2009)

Finally done with everything including todays mess. This has been one incredible day of smoking and the Bandera lived up to it's reputation, and then some. I couldn't be happier with the outcome. So without further adoo, here are the final pics. The chicken thighs & tri-tip. I took the tip to 150 and let it rest. The thighs went to 175.



The tri tip sliced along with a fairly decent smoke ring. I'm impressed!




And the ribs, which were according to the wench "Your best ribs ever". 



On the plate & fit for a King. That would be me. It's all about me me me! What a blast doing this smoke. While it was a bit more labor intensive than what I've grown accustomed to, it was a whole ton o fun. I learned a lot about manageing the fire and the little quirks about this smoker. Other Bandera owners along with BSKD owners all say these smokers are fuel hogs. They weren't kidding either. Glad I've got a good source for wood now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks for following along and looking at the finished goodies.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 29, 2009)

Great Views Mikey..That King Plate Special at the end says it all!  Congratulations on a great Smoke on your great Smoker.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the Q-view Mikey. I'm glad to see you're enjoying your new toy.


----------



## rickw (Jun 29, 2009)

Darn Mikey that is some really good looking chow. Just curious; how was the taste compared with what you're used to? I personally found burning all wood had a better flavor than lump charcoal with wood added on the uds.


----------



## cman95 (Jun 29, 2009)

Godd looking chow Mikey.....looks like you got that Bandera square in your sights.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 29, 2009)

Everything looks delicious, Mike.  I'm glad you enjoyed using your new smoker.  I'm looking forward to seeing many more goodies from it.


----------



## mikey (Jun 29, 2009)

Rick, I can honestly say that the taste of everything that came off of this smoker was definately head & shoulders above what I've grown accustomed to. Since I'm my own worst critic, what was conveyed to me by the "wench" confirmed it & sealed the deal. I did my best to just add wood, but a couple of times I let the temps get a bit too low. Had to add some lump to get it goin', then kept feeding it wood when it was needed.  I'm looking forward to the next time I can fire it up again


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 29, 2009)

Kudos Mikey on your new smoker and what looks like a very successful maiden voyage.







for venturing into new territory


----------



## erain (Jun 29, 2009)

nice looking smoke there mikey!!! great job on first time with the bandera... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





so is it safe to say from your expierience that not all heat is equal???  taking nothing from the electrics or the gassers- i own one of each and they still put out a good product. but the all wood is just a bit better isnt it???  thks for sharing man!!!


----------



## mikey (Jun 29, 2009)

Erain, admitedly I was very skeptical at first having only known the wattburners. And yes, they do turn out some fine smokes and have served me faithfully for almost a year now.  From my own personal experience, I would have to (humbely) say that there is a remarkable difference in taste. While this smoker did keep me on my toes, like I said earlier the fun factor was off the chart.


----------



## rickw (Jun 29, 2009)

Pretty much my findings also. I have a couple of people that really didn't like smoked meat and when they took a taste of the Q coming off the Horizon while burning all wood they were surprised on how good it was. Both of the non smokers 


 are now converted.


----------



## billbo (Jun 30, 2009)

Mikey that looks fantastic! Great job on the new smoker. I want a stick burner. Next on the list!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 30, 2009)

Fine looking job Mikey.


----------



## morkdach (Jun 30, 2009)

wow good job mikey thanks for the qview it looks super.


----------



## wanbli (Jun 30, 2009)

That " Kings Plate" got delivered to the wrong address, I live in Michigan. LOL  j/k. The Q'view looks great, so does the smoker. Good job.


----------

